# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Takaoven käyttö

## tohpeeri

Olen ihmetellyt pitkän aikaa, että mistä johtuu, että matkustajat eivät halua käyttää takaovea bussista poistuessaan. Olen tarkkaillut tätä jo pidemmän aikaa. Aivan takana istuvat, joihin itsekin kuulun, kyllä poistuvat takaovesta mutta aivan sen edessä olevalla paripenkillä istuneet kävelevät useasti keskioville vaikka takaovi on niskan takana. Ja tämä koskee kaiken ikäisiä. Tämäkin joskus selvästi pidentää pyäkillä seisomisia.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Olen ihmetellyt pitkän aikaa, että mistä johtuu, että matkustajat eivät halua käyttää takaovea bussista poistuessaan. Olen tarkkaillut tätä jo pidemmän aikaa. Aivan takana istuvat, joihin itsekin kuulun, kyllä poistuvat takaovesta mutta aivan sen edessä olevalla paripenkillä istuneet kävelevät useasti keskioville vaikka takaovi on niskan takana. Ja tämä koskee kaiken ikäisiä. Tämäkin joskus selvästi pidentää pyäkillä seisomisia.


Takaovella portaat, keskiovella ei? Tästä syystä itse ainakin suosin keskiovea laiska kun olen...

----------


## samulih

> Takaovella portaat, keskiovella ei? Tästä syystä itse ainakin suosin keskiovea laiska kun olen...


En ole bussissa ainakaan hetkeen ollut, mutta kyllä osassa malleissa aivan liian jyrkät ja pienet portaat, itse ainakin kävelen kantapäillä alas. Samoin katto osassa malleissa ahdistavan matala. Sellaisista seikoista ihmiset sitten muodostavat käsityksen mistä haluaa mennä, samoin et tarvitse tuijotella odottaessa ihmisiä, kun kävelet kohti keskiovia on selkä ihmisiin

----------


## Wreith

> En ole bussissa ainakaan hetkeen ollut, mutta kyllä osassa malleissa aivan liian jyrkät ja pienet portaat, itse ainakin kävelen kantapäillä alas. Samoin katto osassa malleissa ahdistavan matala. Sellaisista seikoista ihmiset sitten muodostavat käsityksen mistä haluaa mennä, samoin et tarvitse tuijotella odottaessa ihmisiä, kun kävelet kohti keskiovia on selkä ihmisiin


Hyvin monissa busseissa on epämiellyttävän kapeat portaat pakkosanoa. Tästä kuitenkin poikkeaa tuo Citea LLE 127, jossa portaat ovat syvyydeltään isommat ja myös portaita on vähemmän johtuen bussin mataluudesta. 

Itse kuitenkin poistun takaovesta jos on lähempänä. Välillä myös päätökseen voi vaikuttaa se, että minne suuntaan jatkan jäätyäni pois bussista.

----------


## Akizz

Monet varmasti välttävät takaovea siksi, että kuljettajat jättävät jatkuvasti sen avaamatta. Sitten kun ei vaan jaksa takaovelta huudella kuljettajalle niin menee suosiolla keskiovelle joka yleensä aina avataan kun joku on STOP-nappia painanut.

----------


## EVhki

> Olen ihmetellyt pitkän aikaa, että mistä johtuu, että matkustajat eivät halua käyttää takaovea bussista poistuessaan.


Itselle ainakin pitkänä ihmisenä bussien takaosa on ahdas ja matala, myös ne portaat (ahtaat, jyrkät, katto matalalla). Niistä kulkiessa joutuu usein kumartelemaan ja tilassa on muutenkin haastava kulkea kun ovelle kerääntyy joskus ihmisiä niin monesta suuntaa hyvin pieneen tilaan. Ja tosiaan tuo ovi jää kuskilta joskus avaamatta, niin varmemmin pääse ulos keskiovesta.

----------


## tohpeeri

Joskus on alkanut tuntua, että takaovista voisi luopua ja täyttää sekin kohta penkeillä.

----------


## Prompter

Onpa päinvastaisiakin esimerkkejä: joskus Kamppiin tullessani, muistaakseni linjalla 102, suurin osa bussin korotetussa osassa istuneista poistui takaovesta. Siinä odotettiinkin sitten tovi, että pääsisin pois tukkimasta purkulaituria.

----------


## Salomaa

Täysin peilikuvana eli sisäänmennessä esiintyy myös ilmiö päinvastoin. Joissakin tilanteissa oransseissa runkobusseihin ei vieläkään osa matkustajista osaa mennä sisään etuovesta vaikka se on auki ja samalla 10 matkusjaa on  tulossa ulospäin keskiovesta. Mutta en nyt ihan perusta ketjua "runkobussien etuoven käyttämättömyys"

----------


## joboo

Luulen että joillain on saattanut syntyä pelkotila takaovesta, juuri sen takia kun kuljettajilla monesti niin kiire, et ei keretä katsomaan onko menty pihalle jo ja sit siel ollaan oven välissä puristuksissa. Ei oo edes viikkoa kun kuljetta ilmoitti ohjaamosta menkää varovasti pihalle ilmeisesti liukas pysäkkialue ja kun viiminen menossa takaovesta ulos ni ollaan jo sulkemassa että tönäsee matkustajaa sitten ovella.

----------


## canis lupus

> Monet varmasti välttävät takaovea siksi, että kuljettajat jättävät jatkuvasti sen avaamatta. Sitten kun ei vaan jaksa takaovelta huudella kuljettajalle niin menee suosiolla keskiovelle joka yleensä aina avataan kun joku on STOP-nappia painanut.


Jos seisoo kokonaan siellä kuilussa on kuljettajan lähes mahdotonta havaita takaovella seisoja mikäli autossa ei ole ovikameroita. Keskiovesta poistuu muutenkin 5 matkustajaa siinä ajassa kun yksi vielä kömpii rappusia alas takaovella. Sitä takaovea ei yleensä muuten vaan availla jos sattuu olemaan hidasta mallia. Tällöin se avataan luonnollisesti vain silloin jos joku siellä seisoo

----------

